# Nars Orgasm dupe



## cipelica (May 8, 2008)

I love MAC, witch blush is similar to Nars orgasm. I do not want to buy Nars I want MAC. Some advices please ; )


----------



## *K_87* (May 8, 2008)

MAC Springsheen blusher is meant to be a great dupe.


----------



## erine1881 (May 8, 2008)

agreed.  springsheen is identical to orgasm.


----------



## anshu7 (May 9, 2008)

springsheen!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 9, 2008)

Even though they're not identical to my eye, it'd be hard to tell the difference between Orgasm and Springsheen on the skin, I think.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 9, 2008)

Yep, Springsheen.  I have both and they're nearly identical both in the containers and on the skin.


----------



## tinkerbellz (May 11, 2008)

springsheen or peachykeen for a more colour.


----------



## cipelica (May 11, 2008)

If they are so similar, why is Orgasm more popular???


----------



## red (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_If they are so similar, why is Orgasm more popular???_

 
Because Nars goes on in layers, and gives the nice color while maintaining its sheerness ... and then you can apply more .. and so on. Nars, in my opinion, makes the best blushes because of this. It's well worth the extra dollars, you'll see, hard to go back to anything else. I found Mac's beauty powder blushes to have some of Nars qualities.


----------



## xiahe (May 11, 2008)

Springsheen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if you want a NARS Orgasm Lipgloss dupe...I heard MAC Nymphette is a dead ringer for it


----------



## erine1881 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_Springsheen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if you want a NARS Orgasm Lipgloss dupe...I heard MAC Nymphette is a dead ringer for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i had a customer just yesterday looking for a dupe for orgasm lipgloss and i put numphette on her.  the gold in nymphette does show up more, but its the closest that you'll get for a dupe.


----------



## cipelica (Aug 19, 2008)

So I got Springsheen and I love it. Do I need Orgasm?


----------



## Susanne (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_So I got Springsheen and I love it. Do I need Orgasm?_

 
No, if you love Springsheen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Like me*


----------

